# Smelly Boat Cushions



## Bump (Aug 23, 2004)

My interior saloon cushions smell of mold, mildew and god knows what. I am thinking of soaking them in a mild (10%) bleech sloution to get the stink out. Can anyone think of a better way??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, take the cushions and spray them with *KO*. Saturate them so that the KO penetrates to the center of the foam, if it is open cell foam. KO will kill the bacteria, mold, mildew and other biologicals that are making the cushions stink. Then leave them out in the sun to dry. 

This is per Peggie Hall's instructions, and she really is a good source for controlling odors on a boat.


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

do they make a roll-on or stick?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry, with your BO problems, even KO isn't going to be effective...  :laugher :laugher :laugher


2Gringos said:


> do they make a roll-on or stick?


----------



## redhead78 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Ko*

What the *** is KO. I think I need an acronim lesson. I don,t text, tweet or whatever.....I have issues with the computer. Showing my age I guess...They have this type of communication called the Kings English, just when I thouht I had it mastered they invented new shi*.....Anyhow is this KO like say Fabrize spray? Red


----------



## redhead78 (Dec 7, 2009)

Well now I feel foolish, just ckicked on KO......


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

next, look up "missing link"...


----------



## TheMadchef (Feb 16, 2010)

I am planning to rent a steam cleaner to clean all my cushions with... But also I highly recommend purchasing an ozone generator. Ozone Is incredible in it's ability to remove odours on boats. Once you've cleaned all your cushions and cleaned the interior of your boat with a mild bleach solution, run the ozonator overnight (when you're not in the boat, ozone is bad for you to breath) and you won't believe the difference. Ozone also kills hidden mold and mildew on contact where other cleaners can't reach.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Umm...there is a reason I made it a link... 


redhead78 said:


> Well now I feel foolish, just ckicked on KO......


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that most ozone generators that are sufficient to kill mold and mildew spores and destroy the odors aboard your boat, are also strong enough to damage plastic and rubber compounds that make up your boat. Ozone is highly destructive and not too healthy for humans either.



TheMadchef said:


> I am planning to rent a steam cleaner to clean all my cushions with... But also I highly recommend purchasing an ozone generator. Ozone Is incredible in it's ability to remove odours on boats. Once you've cleaned all your cushions and cleaned the interior of your boat with a mild bleach solution, run the ozonator overnight (when you're not in the boat, ozone is bad for you to breath) and you won't believe the difference. Ozone also kills hidden mold and mildew on contact where other cleaners can't reach.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a secret to getting rid of mildew smell that has worked for me.

Take the smelly object and submerge it in a solution of water with liquid laundry detergent (like Wisk or Tide). Make it the scent-free detergent.

Do this in a place that you don't often frequent so you can forget about it for a month or two. For small things, a bucket in your laundry room sink will work. For bigger things, buy a brand new big plastic garbage can with a lid. Put it in your garage - don't let it freeze in the winter though.

Then return (after a month or two) and rinse it thoroughly. The smell will be gone. You could probably accellerate the process by using a strong solution of detergent and stomping all over it like you were pressing grapes.

To press-dry it, use a couple sheets of plywood. Put it between the 2 sheets, on your driveway. Slowly drive over this "sandwich" with your car tire, a few times

Regards,
Brad


----------



## fparry (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, I just went through this and it really works. 

Step 1: mix a solution of white distilled vinegar and water 50% each and spray or sprinkle it on to your cushions. Get them wet enough to saturate the cloth material and dampen the foam. Allow this to partially but not fully dry.
Step 2: Take a baking flower sifter and fill it with Baking Soda. Sift the baking soday liberally over all damp surfaces.
Step 3: Mix in a spray bottle a solution of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide and dishwashing liquid. Use a mixture of 1/4 cup of Hydrogen Peroxide to 1 tablespoon of Dish washing liquid. Spray the cushions with this solution making sure to test a non visible area for color fastness. 

Allow the cushions to dry completely and then throughly vacuum.

The vinegar should act to neutralize the offending orders and kill any mold or mildew. The baking soda is a well known and excellent oder absorber. Hydrogen Peroxide is a powerful oxidizer will kill order causing bacteria.

Repeat if needed.

When used in this combination it should rejuvenate your cushions.

Good luck!


----------

